# New Look for Mall Security Guards \ Tactical Security Officers



## CTrain

I took a trip to the Solomon Pond Mall tonight in Marlboro, and noticed the new get-up for the mall security - white polo shirts, black BDU's tucked into tactical boots, baseball caps... and bulletproof vests. Are the malls really becoming that dangerous?!


----------



## JMB1977

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

CTrain...I worked there back in the late '90's and all we had were prtable radios and flashlights and just walked laps around the mall.


----------



## wolf9848

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

I also noticed the change in uniform with the guards at the Braintree Mall when I went last night. Also saw alot more police activity within the Mall.


----------



## Michele

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



CTrain said:


> I took a trip to the Solomon Pond Mall tonight in Marlboro, and noticed the new get-up for the mall security - white polo shirts, black BDU's tucked into tactical boots, baseball caps... and bulletproof vests. !


*Does our favorite mall cop know about this?*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



Michele said:


> *Does our favorite mall cop know about this?*


Snipe probably DESIGNED the uniform


----------



## cmagryan

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



Michele said:


> *Does our favorite mall cop know about this?*


He's surely got his ironed, creased and ready to roll out! 8)


----------



## CampusOfficer

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



CTrain said:


> Are the malls really becoming that dangerous?!


http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/12/05/mall.shooting/index.html

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17124042/

Those links are to two of the mall shootings last year alone. Mall cops walk around with police style uniforms and without guns usually. They should be wearing bulletproof vests.


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



CTrain said:


> I took a trip to the Solomon Pond Mall tonight in Marlboro, and noticed the new get-up for the mall security - white polo shirts, black BDU's tucked into tactical boots, baseball caps... and bulletproof vests. Are the malls really becoming that dangerous?!


The contracts for most of the Simon Malls just went out to AlliedBarton Security. I thought they were keeping the Campaign cover look but I guess they are going a different route and wnat a more, ahem, "Tactical Look".

It's funny to see some of these guys rocking the full duty belt: multiple cuff cases, OC case. etc. Look a little closer and you will see that the cases are either empty or filled with latex gloves because they are forbidden from carrying cuffs and OC.


----------



## sgtmeehan921

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

It isn't actually isn't the new uniform. Simon Malls and Allied Barton just put together a "response team" that travels from mall to mall. Those are the uniforms that you guys probably saw. Other than those officers the rest are still in the traditional "Mall cop" Get up.


----------



## Dr.Magoo

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

"Response Team"?????


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



sgtmeehan921 said:


> It isn't actually isn't the new uniform. Simon Malls and Allied Barton just put together a "response team" that travels from mall to mall. Those are the uniforms that you guys probably saw. Other than those officers the rest are still in the traditional "Mall cop" Get up.


Respone Team? For what, spills in the food court? People parked in the fire lane outside of Sears? Most malls have police details that handle the serious stuff, no need for a Response Team.


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*









*Yeah, their Response Team ripped by me on Route 128 the other night on a way to a Code 99 at the Food Court at the SSP. They nearly drove a 'LEC guy off the road too!*


----------



## sgtmeehan921

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Hey, I didn't say in made sense........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

This gets better and better!
" we have major ass crack showing at Toy World, get the tac team in asap"


----------



## Guest

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Power to my people !!!!!!!!!!!!! The baseball caps are SOO much more comfortable than those damned campaign covers. AND I can block it and look cool. Rangerjoes-dot-com, here I come........


----------



## Michele

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



Sniper said:


> Power to my people !!!!!!!!!!!!! The baseball caps are SOO much more comfortable than those damned campaign covers. AND I can block it and look cool. Rangerjoes-dot-com, here I come........


*Wow, you are so hot in that uniform Snipe!!  *


----------



## CJIS

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



justanotherparatrooper said:


> This gets better and better!
> " we have major ass crack showing at Toy World, get the tac team in asap"


LMAO


----------



## NPD108

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

I was at the mall today and saw one of these guys, and it did look like he was wearing a vest underneath that polo shirt.


----------



## HELPMe

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



soxrock75 said:


> The contracts for most of the Simon Malls just went out to AlliedBarton Security. I thought they were keeping the Campaign cover look but I guess they are going a different route and wnat a more, ahem, "Tactical Look".
> 
> It's funny to see some of these guys rocking the full duty belt: multiple cuff cases, OC case. etc. Look a little closer and you will see that the cases are either empty or filled with latex gloves because they are forbidden from carrying cuffs and OC.


Not true, I have a few friends that work in that company and they do carry cuffs and OC. The OC is only for defending yourself and the cuffs are only if an officers uses transferred authority and requires assistance. That's it. No powers of arrest.

Also there is no such thing as a "response team". Some stores have a regional loss prevention task force which will follow a certain group of shoplifting rings and track there thefts make stops and forward the info to local pds. That's about it. No swat team for that.


----------



## Guest

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*










THANK YOU, HELPme


----------



## HELPMe

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

haha no problem Sniper


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

I have to say BDU's and Campaign covers looks ridiculous. I was over at Natick Mall the other day and the Mall guards wore blazers and slacks...much more professional, and didn't reek of "cop wanna-be".


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Killjoy Now you are making our super mall cop sniper feel bad
he likes his uniform


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

I cant find it but the image comes to mind of that loser that had his "mywaste" pages filled with pics of him in black bdu's claiming he had been a SEAL.


----------



## Barbrady

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

This thread is useless without pics..


----------



## sgtmeehan921

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



HELPMe said:


> Not true, I have a few friends that work in that company and they do carry cuffs and OC. The OC is only for defending yourself and the cuffs are only if an officers uses transferred authority and requires assistance. That's it. No powers of arrest.
> 
> Also there is no such thing as a "response team". Some stores have a regional loss prevention task force which will follow a certain group of shoplifting rings and track there thefts make stops and forward the info to local pds. That's about it. No swat team for that.


You are 100% correct. However, the malls work on a Tier system. Most malls are a tier 1. This means you see your everyday "Mall Cop" uniform. Other Malls are Tier 2. They carry OC, Batons, and cuffs. They wear the polos, and BDU pants. "Square One" Mall in Saugus recently went to tier 2.

The "Tier 2 Response team" just kicked off this week. 4 man teams, that travel from Mall to mall to give help if needed.

(Again, I am not saying that this whole thing is a good Idea at all, Just informing.)


----------



## Michele

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



Barbrady said:


> This thread is useless without pics..


Totally!!

Snipe??? Pic's??


----------



## Hb13

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

The last time I was in a mall was the Holyoke mall, I went into radio shack to get some tape recorder tapes and was surprised to see about 5-6 mall security guards standing there talking to a teenager then about 5 min later I saw another small group of guards with who I think was a few maybe 3 Holyoke police officers. 
The uniform they were wearing varied some weren't wearing hats and had full tilt duty belts others were wearing campain hats and sparce duty belts. 
I don't even know where I was going with this


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

My favorite one is the desert BDU's with the binoculars....like he's getting ready to call in a TOT artillery strike in suburbia. I also like the jaunty flip of his desert cover.

BTW, the guy in the pics is a major tool, but the bigger tool is the guy who *TOOK *the pics. What a complete loser.


----------



## Guest

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



Killjoy said:


> My favorite one is the desert BDU's with the binoculars....like he's getting ready to call in a TOT artillery strike in suburbia. I also like the jaunty flip of his desert cover.
> 
> BTW, the guy in the pics is a major tool, but the bigger tool is the guy who *TOOK *the pics. What a complete loser.


I thought he was doing a cover of "I'm a little Teapot"


----------



## TheKid

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

I too saw these guys at the braintree mall the other night. They looked about 16 years old and had the full belt complete with ASP batons. I did noticed their OC case was jammed with latex gloves. Personally they were screaming cranker with their boots bloused and vest under their polos....


----------



## HELPMe

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



sgtmeehan921 said:


> You are 100% correct. However, the malls work on a Tier system. Most malls are a tier 1. This means you see your everyday "Mall Cop" uniform. Other Malls are Tier 2. They carry OC, Batons, and cuffs. They wear the polos, and BDU pants. "Square One" Mall in Saugus recently went to tier 2.
> 
> The "Tier 2 Response team" just kicked off this week. 4 man teams, that travel from Mall to mall to give help if needed.
> 
> (Again, I am not saying that this whole thing is a good Idea at all, Just informing.)


I have never heard of a tier system being used to decide uniforms. Its contract security and as such the client ie: the mall "management" will dictate what the guards will wear. If the client wanted them to wear a different uniform every day they would have to do so. Most of these contracts like the guards are "at will". Meaning, if the contract company doest perform or meet expectations for something even minor, they can get tossed out on their ass. I have seen it happen.

Generally, most companies have 3 standard uniforms. The suit look, polo and slacks, then the military look, which resembles a police uniform with the military sewn in seams and breast pockets, 8 pocket pants etc. This whole BDU thing is a recent occurrence. Which is the result of a pro-active security director who has a good relationship with mall management or its the managements decision itself.

As far as the response team, I am sure its nice to have fellow officers to back you up if their is a fight or if someone is pulling a nutty somewhere but, that's what the other officers on the floor are for. Its a waste of man power to have a "response team" to clear kids off the garage deck. These officers could be on the floor like the rest of them being visible and looking for whatever. I usually am for a pro-active type of security organization but this just seems ridiculous. Then again I don't work there so I don't know there needs but, from having dealings with contract security it doesn't fit the bill in my opinion.


----------



## bean6180

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

OK, I can't help myself. See link below. Get some popcorn, as it takes a little while to read through. Funny as hell though!

http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Good Fuckin Lord bean....I cant even take reading more then a paragraph or 6.DAmn!


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

:L: That was perhaps one of the funniest things I have ever read in my life!!!


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

That is the most delusional posting I've ever seen....its boggles the mind. This guys claims he runs around the mall with G36's, MP-5SD's, Glock 30's and, I'm not kidding, Shrike missiles! ??????

Makes the "Mall Ninja" term seem tame....these guys are "Mall Mercenaries"


----------



## rocksy1826

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

just another reason why malls are god-awful places


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



bean6180 said:


> http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


Apparently this guy's life story is being made into a movie being filmed in West Roxbury:

http://www.parkwayboston.com/defaul...name=&pform=&sc=2594&hn=parkwayboston&he=.com


----------



## Fowlplay

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



bean6180 said:


> OK, I can't help myself. See link below. Get some popcorn, as it takes a little while to read through. Funny as hell though!
> 
> http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


I read this whole thing, and was laughing so hard I was crying. He's got a myspace page too,

http://www.myspace.com/tacticalsecurityenforcer

This guy is good...I wonder if our special ops community knows what they're missing?


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



Fowlplay said:


> I read this whole thing, and was laughing so hard I was crying. He's got a myspace page too,
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/tacticalsecurityenforcer
> 
> This guy is good...I wonder if our special ops community knows what they're missing?


OMFG - This just keeps getting better and better.......inch:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Im speechless!


----------



## Andy0921

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



> Although I cannot say much about myself; I'll start saying I'm a Tactical Security Enforcer in one of America's biggest malls (exact location undisclosed). I chose the duty of packing heat all time to serve and protect, although my jobzone is much more difficult than the patrol zones cops usually go around. As Captain of the Elite TSE Unit, we conduct grueling training in martial arts, firearms, emergency procedures, hostage situations, and backup assistance to the cops, if they fail (doughnuts en masse slow down the body). I use only Second Chance Body Armor, with IIIA level ceramic plates, and sew in (well my wifey did) another IIIA plate in order to maximize my protection. We carry Springfield XD's with .40JHP ammo, but I always carry some FMJ bullets which I slit and X on the point, making them incredibly powerful.


Wow...You've got to be kidding me...


> Income75,000 to $100,000


Riiight.


----------



## bean6180

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

What? You mean you can't make $75k as a mall security guard? Man.. there go my hopes and dreams....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

This needs to be stickied if a mod would be so kind


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Stuck jap


----------



## NewEngland2007

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Best part:
*Orientation:*Bi


----------



## bean6180

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

I think our up-armored mall guard thinks it means bipolar. ..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

thanks Harry


----------



## lofu

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

We have to get these guys to register here! It would lead to the best threads to date.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



lofu said:


> We have to get these guys to register here! It would lead to the best threads to date.


How do you know that they are not members here ???

Just look at some of the replys LOL


----------



## Wiggum_1

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Where is this mall that the wingnut is referring too, Baghdad ?


----------



## Fowlplay

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



NewEngland2007 said:


> Best part:
> *Orientation:*Bi


His post kept referring to kids being sodomized in the bathrooms at his mall. Wonder if he's not doing extra patrols in the head, tapping his foot and reaching under the stalls, you know, undercover type stuff.


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

This is absolutely incredible-thanks for posting. I especially liked when his pal "SPECOPS" (emphasis on SPECIAL) posted his resume:

"Yes I have "worked" high risk security at certain malls, and yes the corp. I work for does do contract work for malls. That is why I know a lot about the topic. Or course I work higher profile assignments now. That's what 15 years experience, countless hours of training, 7 company citations, 3 gunshot wounds, 5 knife wounds, and a lot of hard work will do for you."

But here's the kicker:
*"My "Black-Ops" history ensures that you will never know about the missions I accepted in my younger days, and Vietnam still shudders when it hears the name of a an assasin so skillful and deadly, he is remembered decades later"*

I hope these two clowns were just being trolls, because the levels of delusion rival Don Quixote.


----------



## Big.G

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

I can't believe I just read all that...by far the most effed up crap I have EVER read.

That last post by DoucheOps with his little arcade episode...I'm speechless.

This is my fave from Gecko45:



> Fortunately, wounding fire to suppress teenage kleptomaniacs is *relatively easy*, they all *run* in straight lines, and *a hit in the knee will be relatively simple from the second floor*.


BS!


----------



## TacEntry

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Without a doubt , THE MOST ENTERTAINING material I can remember reading on here in recent memory. Real or not - this is a RIOT!


----------



## Guest

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

It has to be an elaborate hoax.


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

As I read more and more, I think it's a really elaborate hoax; about 2/3 of the way through the posts get utterly absurd. When they start talking about tazering/shooting people for stealing cheese, I start thinking it is a prank. Due to their intimate knowledge of submachine guns, I can only assume they are 13-year-old gamers or cops looking to con a few of their buddies.

Deep down inside, I want this garbagio to be real because it is just downright hilarious; however, the idea that such complete and utter lemmings might be roaming my nearest mall scares me.


----------



## jettsixx

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Why am I reminded of the scene in True Lies with the used car salesman?


----------



## lawdog671

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

KILLJOY....
May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits for telling me about this friggin thread...I just lost an hour of my life Ill never get back....that has GOT to be bull ...


----------



## brits64

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

Wow that was funny


----------



## O-302

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*

seen at the Pheasant Lane Mall in Nashua reently, mall security patrolling the interior on a Segway...


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



> seen at the Pheasant Lane Mall in Nashua reently, mall security patrolling the interior on a Segway...


Was the Segway armed with a M2 .50 cal? If it was it might have been the Gecko 45 elite food court response team.


----------



## O-302

*Re: New Look for Mall Security Guards*



Killjoy said:


> Was the Segway armed with a M2 .50 cal? If it was it might have been the Gecko 45 elite food court response team.


I'm sure it was there, it just wasn't visible to the naked eye....


----------



## uspresident1

*Mall Security Tactical Team*

I didn't know where to put this but I heard about it and thought I would share it. Apparently the security company Allied Barton has taken over the security at the majority of malls in the north shore area and has created a "tactical team" that will work at 4 different malls in the north shore area. They're suppose to be trained with batons, chemical agents, and handcuffing. I was wondering if this was a joke and if not......is it even legal???


----------



## Guest

*Re: Mall Security Tactical Team*

And awayyyyyyy we go........


----------



## TopCop24

*Re: Mall Security Tactical Team*

Snipe do you have any inside info on this??


----------



## GuyS

*Re: Mall Security Tactical Team*

Tactical Security Officer
Company:Special Response CorporationLocation:US-NH-SouthernSalary/Wage:757.00 - 848.00 USD /week
plus per diemStatus:Full Time, EmployeeJob Category:Security/Protective ServicesRelevant Work Experience:2+ to 5 YearsCareer Level:Experienced (Non-Manager)Education Level:High School or equivalent

​Job Description
Special Response Corporation is a unique security agency with corporate headquarters in Baltimore, Maryland. The corporation has the capability to provide security services nationwide. State-of-the-art equipment in concert with highly trained professionals ensures efficient and positive results. Special Response Teams provide the necessary security during crisis situations. These teams have provided sole security or supplemented existing security during critical times. Special Response Teams are far more than security guards providing routine protective service. Personnel are either law enforcement or military experienced, highly disciplined and trained to meet the intensity of a crisis. Modern communications equipment provides the key to Special Response Team effectiveness. Special Response Teams are uniformed in a functional manner, which enhances the image of respect and authority. Our personnel command rather than demand respect, their training, bearing and equipment make this possible.

*Why become a Special Response Team member:*

*Flexibility* - Work only when you are available. You will commit to a 45-day minimum work period if you decide to accept an assignment

*Camaraderie* Work with other individuals like yourself Prior law enforcement and military personnel with honorable only discharges 
*Travel* Visit new cities Transportation paid by Special Response 
*Compensation* Receive a competitive wage 
With almost two decades of experience, Special Response has earned a national reputation as the premier security organization. Headquartered in Baltimore, Maryland, we provide critical protection services for corporations, government and private organizations throughout the United States. Highly trained professionals in concert with state of the art equipment ensure efficient and positive results for our clients, including several Fortune 500 corporations. 
*Team professionals* -Our commitment to professional recruiting, screening, and training assures our clients the level and quality of service they require. Special Response Team members have prior police or military experience, and are highly discipline ined and trained to meet the intensity of a crisis. They have passed a thorough background investigation that includes prior employment, driving and criminal record checks and personal reference checks. They are also screened for drug and alcohol use. 
*Specialized Training Available- *Special Response Team members are offered a certified training program of 40 hours or more designed to ensure competency in critical security areas to meet the unique job requirements of a Special Response Team member. 
*The program includes:*
1) Plant facility protection, 
2) Bomb threat and search procedures,
3) Riot control/strikes, 
4) Unarmed defensive tactics, 
5) First aid 
6) Legal issues in use of force.

*Employment flexibility* - Special Response offers an alternative employment opportunity. Once you have qualified for employment we will call you as opportunities become available. We may call you and ask you to travel to a job site(s) on 24 hours notice and commit to a minimum 45-day work period. Of course, we would like you to accept an assignment when we call you, but if your current circumstances do not permit you to travel, you can refuse an assignment. If you accept an assignment Special Response Corporation will cover the cost of your travel and make your travel arrangements for you. While on the job site you will be provided food and lodging and be paid a competitive wage for your professional services. If you prefer an alternative to the 40 hour 5 day work week, then employment with Special response could be right for you. Because you may work 12 hour shifts, 7 days a week when on a Special Response assignment, then three - 45 day assignments with Special Response Corporation could equal 10 months in a traditional 5 day 40 hour week job.

*Example:*
a) Work with Special Response Corporation: If you work three 45-day assignments in a year with Special Response: Total days worked = 3x45 or 135 days Total hours worked = 135 days x12 hours/day = 1,620 hours. 
b) Work a traditional 40 hour, 5 day week with another employer. To accumulate the same 1,620 hours you have worked in three 45-day periods with Special Response, you would need to work more than 40 weeks, or approximately 10 months in a traditional job a arrangement with some other employer (1,620 hours divided by 40 hour week = 40.5 weeks or 10 months) Profile of a Special Response Team Member 
*Special Response team members demonstrate the following traits:*

*Bearing* - Create a favorable impression through proper posture, dress, and personal conduct. 
*Courage* Control personal fear, apprehension, and emotion through self-discipline 
*Decisiveness* - Make prompt, fair, and impartial decisions consistent with orders or existing circumstances. 
*Initiative* - Recognize tasks that need to be done and and perform them 
*Endurance* - Withstand fatigue, stress, and hardship through mental and physical stamina 
*Judgment* - Weigh facts and possible solutions on which to base sound decisions 
*Knowledge* - Know his/her job, and exhibit an understanding of the situation at hand. 
*Tact* - Deal with others without creating hard feelings. 
*To qualify for employment, you must have served 3 years or more with the U.S. Armed Forces and or have at least 2 years employment as a police officer.*

Contact Information
*Company: *Special Response Corporation


----------



## Guest

*Re: Mall Security Tactical Team*



TopCop24 said:


> Snipe do you have any inside info on this??


http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49493&highlight=mall


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Re: Mall Security Tactical Team*

Hey, maybe they're training for an assignment at the Bagdad Shoppers Bizzare!

Realistically, look at some of what these companies are doing, especially executive protection. A swat team would be really goofy and wasteful, but if they really do it right, it could be a very interesting job.

But how often do these companies do it right outside of protecting someone like Donald Trump?


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: Mall Security Tactical Team*

The posting neglects to mention that you will be lead by a "Captain" with extensive experience in the retail special operations field, a name still uttered with hushed voices by the shoppers in Vietnam.....*Gecko 045.*


----------



## Big.G

If you want to be an expert in security, here is the book for you.

http://www.observeandreport.net/

Here is one of the stories he posted on another police site.



> When you first start working for a guard company, they usually send you to different locations until they find one that fits you or one that they have trouble filling. Unfortunately, most time of the time, it's the latter of the two.
> 
> During this moving period, you meet some cool people. I met a fat guy who worked with me at a gated community one night. He told me all about the company and the good places to ask to work on a permanent basis.
> 
> They had given me a schedule for the week. Each day was at a different location, so, I showed it to him and he looked it over. When he got to my fourth day, he told me he didn't like that post because it was at a cemetery.
> 
> He told me the reason they had guards there overnight was, people would steal the flowers from the graves and then resell them. That's pretty sad but there are some screwed up people in this world. He also told me, on the property at the top of the hill, was a crematory, that the son of the guy who owned it was pretty much a wacko. He said the son had been seen driving by the guard shack with dead bodies sitting in the front seat, and that was why they had a hard time keeping permanent guards there.
> 
> By the time he finished his story, I was thinking I'd probably call in sick that day and leave it to someone else to work. Luckily for me, he told me that, at night, they always had two guards working, instead of one, like the day shift. Whew! That was a relief.
> 
> The day came for me to work at the cemetery and something told me to call in, but it was a new job and my girlfriend was on my case about being responsible. She also liked teasing me a little about being scared of ghosts and goblins. So, to prove her wrong, I went to work.
> 
> I pulled up to the post. It was well-lit so that made me a little more comfortable. Also, I thought I'd have someone to work with to make the time go by fast. I went into the guard shack and the first thing the guard on duty said was, the other guard had called in sick, so, I was going to be working there alone! I couldn't let this guy know that I wasn't too happy about being at this cemetery all by myself all night. I couldn't allow him to question my manhood. He gave me a quick post briefing and showed me everything I needed to know. Before he left, I started to feel a little better about the situation. Then, he informed me that the only person left on the premises was the son of the crematory owner and he'd probably leave in an hour or so. Damn, I'd gotten so comfortable I'd forgotten about him, now I'd have to worry about this wacko until he left.
> 
> Once the guard I relieved was gone, I turned on the radio and used the phone to call my girl. There was really nothing to do except to make sure no one entered the grounds until morning when the property opened for business. Since the post had been started a year earlier, flower thieves had to go elsewhere for merchandise. About an hour into my shift, I heard a car start behind me. I stepped out and saw the headlights of the only car left turn on. The son was headed down the hill towards the gate and me. It's amazing how much crazy stuff can go through your mind in a matter of seconds when you get a little scared.
> 
> The car came closer to the gate and I positioned myself in front of the guard house in the center of the median so I didn't look nervous, and, also, I wasn't too close to the lane where his car was. As soon as he neared the gate, he slowed down, and when he did, I thought he might say goodnight or something. When the car moved alongside the guard house, I looked inside and, I swear, all I saw was a female arm. He was pointing it at me.
> 
> I screamed like a little girl and hauled ass. I was running down the street and this guy was following me. I couldn't get away fast enough; it was like a bad dream. There were no other cars coming. On one side, I had the cemetery and I damn sure was not going to climb the fence and run through there. So I went full speed down the side of the road.
> 
> I ran about a half mile until I was exhausted but this guy was still following me. Finally, I grabbed a big rock because I'd had enough. When he saw that rock, he stopped the car and opened the door. I bolted again. In the distance, I heard someone calling my name. When I finally got enough nerve to look back, I saw the son and thought he looked kind of familiar. He kept calling my name, and when I finally recognized his voice, I knew I'd been had. There was no son, and the arm was a mannequin arm. The culprit was my fat co-worker from a few days before. I should have hit him with that rock. Come to find out, his uncle ran the crematory, and, three days a week, he worked for his uncle as a janitor cleaning up the place.
> 
> He was laughing so hard he couldn't catch his breath, and I was so pissed I was wishing he'd have a heart attack. He had tears rolling down his cheeks and, after a while, I laughed too. On the way back, I was trying to figure out how I could keep his fat ass from ever telling anyone this story.
> 
> When we got back to the gate, the guard I relieved was standing at the gate and before we got out of the car, he, too, burst out laughing. I found out later that all new hires went through this ritual. In the end, it wasn't so bad; hell, later, I helped set people up for their night at the cemetery.
> 
> For more stories like this visit: www.observeandreport.net


----------



## Kilvinsky

That story was a riot. Where I work, there's a morgue at the Med School and it used to be ritual that new guys would be given a tour (Police and Security) just to be familiar with it. One of the cops would hid under a sheet on an empty gurney and sit up and yell when the new guy was ushered in.

I wasn't subjected to that and honestly, though it might have made a great story, I'm not sorry to have missed it.


----------



## sherifflittle

kevin james from king of queens is filming at the burlington mall..they need extras


----------



## sherifflittle

tactical ..yet, practical


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

I would assume that this "new look" is a proactive approach to keeping the malls safe. Obviously, without guns a guard cannot do much. The malls are probably trying to deter would be terrorists from coming to their mall. Obviously, these mall guards with no guns will be no deterent to a trained terrorist, but maybe they will make an amateur think twice about hitting that particular mall. Anyone that pays attention to modern day terrorism knows that a mall is an ideal target for one of these nitwits.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Guards are excellent (sometimes) eyes and ears. Scuzz bags don't want to be seen because that can stop their plans.

Of course, if you walk in with a bomb strapped to your torso and without warning, go BOOM! it really don't matter a damn bit if you're seen by someone, armed to the teeth or carrying only a flashlight.

Pro-active steps never hurt and sometimes help. At the very least, they provide someone a source of income.


----------



## GMACK24

ha ha yeah the dudes at the South Shore Plaza have Segways its crazy . . .


----------



## JMB1977

Ya GMACK...I saw a guard driving one in the Aburn Mall last week...crrazy sh**t.


----------



## pahapoika

_Salary/Wage:757.00 - 848.00 USD /week
plus per diem_

that ain't bad scratch until a active shooter shows up . then standing there with a pair of hand cuffs will look like a very bad idea.

maybe the BDU's make shoppers feel like they have the SWAT team guarding them.


----------



## NPD108

I know a few mall security guys that are respectable and know their limits, but every time I see one of these new tactical assholes all I can think of is that its Whacker paradise. I walked by one today with 2 pairs of handcuffs, kevlar searching gloves sticking out his back pocket, and an ASP expandable baton on his belt. I walk right past him and laughed out loud. He wasn't pleased....OH and when they wear their navy or black jackets with badge and patches on them they look like cops. SCARY


----------



## Big.G

It's just a ploy to cut back on the details. So now on the nights where activity is highest, they can tie up the sector car with the bs that goes on there.


----------



## rg1283

I can't help but laugh at the Target Security Guards every time I see them.


----------



## WaterPistola

the guard at my target has a multicolored mohawk....I have never felt safer buying my All Detergent


----------



## Guest

Judging from the idiotic posts on this thread, I have come to the following conclusion that you people are either:

1. Not on the team

2. Not worth being on the team

3. Not even in the security profession

4. Jealous

Don't rag on the team if you're not on the team, because that exposes your genetic deficiencies to everyone else on the board.


----------



## Barbrady

Glutton for punishment?


----------



## Big.G

I, for one, am jealous...


----------



## kwflatbed

Sypher said:


> Judging from the idiotic posts on this thread, I have come to the following conclusion that you people are either:
> 
> 1. Not on the team
> 
> 2. Not worth being on the team
> 
> 3. Not even in the security profession
> 
> 4. Jealous
> 
> Don't rag on the team if you're not on the team, because that exposes your genetic deficiencies to everyone else on the board.


Strike One insulting members of MassCops


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Oh c'mon Harry...let this hang out a bit


----------



## sgthoskins

Sypher said:


> Judging from the idiotic posts on this thread, I have come to the following conclusion that you people are either:
> 
> 1. Not on the team
> 
> 2. Not worth being on the team
> 
> 3. Not even in the security profession
> 
> 4. Jealous
> 
> Don't rag on the team if you're not on the team, because that exposes your genetic deficiencies to everyone else on the board.


What team would that be the junior varsity "B" team?


----------



## kwflatbed

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Oh c'mon Harry...let this hang out a bit


Mabey he will be smarter than asshopper and listen


----------



## Guest

Sypher said:


> Judging from the idiotic posts on this thread, I have come to the following conclusion that you people are either:
> 
> 1. Not on the team
> 
> 2. Not worth being on the team
> 
> 3. Not even in the security profession
> 
> 4. Jealous
> 
> Don't rag on the team if you're not on the team, because that exposes your genetic deficiencies to everyone else on the board.


You may have opened up a big can with this one, or you are an awesome troll.


----------



## lawdog671

*To qualify for employment, you must have served 3 years or more with the U.S. Armed Forces and or have at least 2 years employment as a police officer.*

I know that amongst those of us who have had the honor and/or privelage of serving in our military pick on each other about who is tougher/better/etc...but there is no way the knob riding the Segway I saw at the mall was military OR a cop in THIS OR even a PRIOR LIFE.....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

kwflatbed said:


> Mabey he will be smarter than asshopper and listen


*I doubt it but it breaks the monotony *


----------



## Guest

lawdog671 said:


> *To qualify for employment, you must have served 3 years or more with the U.S. Armed Forces and or have at least 2 years employment as a police officer.*
> 
> I know that amongst those of us who have had the honor and/or privelage of serving in our military pick on each other about who is tougher/better/etc...but there is no way the knob riding the Segway I saw at the mall was military OR a cop in THIS OR even a PRIOR LIFE.....


How do you know for a fact that person on the Segway wasn't prior military or law enforcement?

Let's see... if the qualifications state that you have to be prior military or law enforcement to be on the team, then that "knob riding the Segway" IS current or prior military or law enforcement. And he's making damn good money to ride that Segway.

Like I said before, don't rag on the team if you're not on the team, because that exposes your genetic deficiencies to everyone else on the board. Go rag on the crackheads and welfare recipients that chew up our tax dollars and contribute nothing to society.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Strike One insulting members of MassCops


Oh, so it's ok for the rest of these people to spew their trash about this mall response team that they know little to nothing about, but when someone responds with a different viewpoint, it's an "insult"?

Can we say "double standard"?


----------



## Guest

Sypher said:


> Judging from the idiotic posts on this thread, I have come to the following conclusion that you people are either:
> 
> 1. Not on the team
> 
> 2. Not worth being on the team
> 
> 3. Not even in the security profession
> 
> 4. Jealous
> 
> Don't rag on the team if you're not on the team, because that exposes your genetic deficiencies to everyone else on the board.


I'm also not on my son's T-Ball team, but I still laugh when he or someone else on "the team" runs to the wrong base.

As for the security profession, I was called up to the majors 20 years ago.


----------



## SPINMASS

i"ll second that I am jealous. Delta, you know playing in the big leagues is not nearly as cool as the mall league.


----------



## Guest

SPINMASS said:


> Delta, you know playing in the big leagues is not nearly as cool as the mall league.


If someone would pay me the same salary & benefits to work mall security, then sign me up. A heated and A/C work environment that is usually pleasant is very appealing, and if things become complicated there is always the option of calling the police.

Unfortunately, mall security gets paid crap, have crappy benefits, and everyone laughs at them.


----------



## Guest

Sypher said:


> Judging from the funny/intelligent posts on this thread, I have come to the following conclusion that you people are either:
> 
> 1. Cops
> 
> 2. Not fans of people who pretend to be cops.
> 
> 3. Awesome
> 
> 4. Very supportive of people who do their jobs, and know their limitations, and critical of the rest.
> 
> Don't pretend you are sworn law enforcement if you can't back up what you do. If you get yourself in a pile with your 'My first duty belt' you have no one to blame but yourself.


I was an unarmed cop when I started this job, and I still didn't carry myself like some of these guys. I fixed your post by the way.


----------



## Guest

Lol 5-0


----------



## Barbrady

Delta784 said:


> If someone would pay me the same salary & benefits to work mall security, then sign me up. A heated and A/C work environment that is usually pleasant is very appealing, and if things become complicated there is always the option of calling the police.
> 
> Unfortunately, mall security gets paid crap, have crappy benefits, and everyone laughs at them.


Ditto on that. If the nursery clubs paid the same I would join too.


----------



## sgthoskins

Sypher said:


> How do you know for a fact that person on the Segway wasn't prior military or law enforcement?
> 
> Let's see... if the qualifications state that you have to be prior military or law enforcement to be on the team, then that "knob riding the Segway" IS current or prior military or law enforcement. And he's making damn good money to ride that Segway.
> 
> Like I said before, don't rag on the team if you're not on the team, because that exposes your genetic deficiencies to everyone else on the board. Go rag on the crackheads and welfare recipients that chew up our tax dollars and contribute nothing to society.


When I see a tubby dope wearing an unsat uniform with no bearing at all it's hard for me not to poke fun. What is that tubby kid going to do when the shit hits the fan at the mall? Call the guys with the guns and hopefully be a good witness.


----------



## Guest

It is very true that many security guards have not, and do not, conduct themselves in a professional manner. I have met the members of the response team and I have seen firsthand how they interact with customers, mall employees, and troublemakers. They are at the top of their game, and I have noticed a significant decrease in the amount of problems at the malls that I shop at.

For you other security guards who troll these boards and make fun of the response team, you don't even come close to how well they do their job. Either step up your game, or go work for Wal-Mart.

And for those police officers who make fun of the response team, keep in mind that many of you were security guards in the past, and that you are supposed to be setting the example for those few dedicated security guards who wish to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Getting my popcorn, this should be good.


----------



## Guest

Sypher said:


> And for those police officers who make fun of the response team, keep in mind that many of you were security guards in the past, and that you are supposed to be setting the example for those few dedicated security guards who wish to follow in your footsteps.


And I suppose a security guard coming to a *POLICE *message board and stating police officers have "genetic deficiencies" is setting the example for your fellow square badgers?

Run along now.....play time is over.


----------



## sgthoskins

Sypher said:


> It is very true that many security guards have not, and do not, conduct themselves in a professional manner. I have met the members of the response team and I have seen firsthand how they interact with customers, mall employees, and troublemakers. They are at the top of their game, and I have noticed a significant decrease in the amount of problems at the malls that I shop at.
> 
> For you other security guards who troll these boards and make fun of the response team, you don't even come close to how well they do their job. Either step up your game, or go work for Wal-Mart.
> 
> And for those police officers who make fun of the response team, keep in mind that many of you were security guards in the past, and that you are supposed to be setting the example for those few dedicated security guards who wish to follow in your footsteps.


I think I found your squared away Segway mall ninja...










I'm sure he's a regular Brian Zins with the steel too. :L:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Victoria's Secret Uprising Quelled by Crack Mall Security Team*

author: Empire Correspondent's Wire Services

A small riot broke out in front of the Victoria's Secret mall outlet storehouse in the Lloyd-controlled District today. Mall security forces posted within and around the Ladies' undergarments supply depot effectively silenced the rowdy group of Ladies' garment discontents by dragging them through a service corridor and dumping them in the gutters, where they belong. The Department of Homeland Security issued an orange alert empire-wide as similar skirmishes erupted throughout the day. Security teams report that all sectors of the Portland region of the United Empire of States are now secure, additional forces have been posted to retain order at all Ladies' undergarment depots, and that nothing else bad is happening anywhere else in the world.

 Underexposed Victoria's Secret Ladies' undergarment-hating rabble-rousers

The Crack Team


----------



## Barbrady

Delta784 said:


> And I suppose a security guard coming to a *POLICE *message board and stating police officers have "genetic deficiencies" is setting the example for your fellow square badgers?
> 
> Run along now.....play time is over.


Is that a netted hat?


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Barbrady said:


> Is that a netted hat?


Its hot in the mall.


----------



## Big.G

Hey Syphilis, 

Instead of backing useless response teams that can't do anything but look good if the shit actually did hit the fan, why don't you support police details that way if the shit hits the fan there is somebody there that can actually do something about it?


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> And I suppose a security guard coming to a *POLICE *message board and stating police officers have "genetic deficiencies" is setting the example for your fellow square badgers?
> 
> Run along now.....play time is over.


That's funny, I don't recall stating in any of my posts that I was a security guard. Probably because I'm not.

Also, I came to this message board after hearing about you people talking trash about the few dedicated security guards that I have come in contact with who actually give a shit about their work. You people fired the first shot. I'm simply firing back with an opposite viewpoint.

Like I said before, if you are a security guard who makes fun of the response team, then you need to stop running your mouth, step up your game, and prove yourself to be better than them.

And if you are a police officer who thinks that security guards are less of a person than you simply because you are a cop and they are not, that makes you no better of a person than the criminals you deal with.


----------



## Guest

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51616&highlight=whackers Because this unit smacks of this kind of stuff...

Most guys/gals here just have a problem with people who are trying to do what they aren't equipped for. No one is going to shit on a legitmate security guard who knows their limits, and is trying to build a clean work history. This type of response team is a joke. It takes advantage of guys who really want to be police officers, and will put themselves in dangerous situations without the training or equipment. It also puts the general public at risk, because someone may delay calling police due to the fact they think they can get the tactical guys to help.

I don't think any security guards on this site are making fun of this, and I don't think any police (myself included) think less of a security guard for doing what they need to do to build their career. Don't respond to police calls if you are security, and I don't go into SWAT calls as a police officer. I know my place in the food chain. Where is yours?


----------



## Big.G

Well said, 5-0.


----------



## 7costanza

I met a few of the guys on the " response team " on a recent trip to the mall, I have to say they were pretty nice kids. They were both only 20 -23 and both had been through N.E.R.P.I and were working on CJ Degrees and were in the process of getting onto Depts. They were both well aware of there " place " in the food chain as am I. The blame has to be on the Corporation for putting them in a job without the proper training and equipment and calling them a Tactical Response Team. I totally agree with 5-0 that this will delay calling the actual Boys In Blue when minutes or seconds matter the most. I think its a tactic by the Corporation to lull the general public into feeling safer than they are.


----------



## Guest

Sypher said:


> That's funny, I don't recall stating in any of my posts that I was a security guard. Probably because I'm not.


Let me guess....you're a veteran police officer who is also the commander of a SWAT team, but if you revealed where you worked, you would be killed by ninjas? 



Sypher said:


> Also, I came to this message board after hearing about you people talking trash about the few dedicated security guards that I have come in contact with who actually give a shit about their work. You people fired the first shot. I'm simply firing back with an opposite viewpoint.


Fair enough.....tell us about your credentials and experience so we can make an informed opinion as to your qualifications to offer an opposing viewpoint.



Sypher said:


> Like I said before, if you are a security guard who makes fun of the response team, then you need to stop running your mouth, step up your game, and prove yourself to be better than them.


Most security guards are not stupid enough to come a police discussion board at all, never mind start tossing grenades.



Sypher said:


> And if you are a police officer who thinks that security guards are less of a person than you simply because you are a cop and they are not, that makes you no better of a person than the criminals you deal with.


Ummm.....in the world called "REALITY", police are in fact higher on the food chain than security. That's why it takes almost a year to be hired as a police officer because of background checks, psychological screening, PAT, and that inconvenient thing called the police academy.

That's a bit more rigorous than the typical security guard hiring process where the most important thing is proving you have reliable transportation.

Hey mods.....start comparing IP addresses. This tool can't possibly be for real.


----------



## Killjoy

The problem with policing is that everyone wants to be a cop and no one wants to pay their dues to get there. 

I worked retail security while in college both for Macy's and Filene's. I worked in Boston where a fistfight over a couple of shirts was practically an everyday event. One month at Filene's we stopped over 200 shoplifters in one month! Most of the people there were young highly motivated college students, some with military time, interested in careers in law enforcement. Many went on to become cops or even feds. But what we never, ever did was fool ourselves into thinking we anything other than what we were...security. 

Obviously we were lower on the food chain than police officers, and to state otherwise is the height of foolishness. The intensity and gravity of decisions made by police officers every day, where sometimes you, your partner's or someone else's life is literally at stake make the knuckle dust-ups seen when I worked security seem like child's play. 

No police officer here would degrade a young person attempting to build a good resume and earn a living working an under-appreciated job like security. But don't adopt the attitude that working security somehow puts you on the same plane as police officers. Let me tell you from experience you are not. Its not a an ego thing, its a simple fact.


----------



## rg1283

In nursing the same crap happens.

Stupid medical assistant, will say I'm a nurse (NO your not), most are glorified secretaries in a Doctors Office. The arguement for medical assistants replacing nursings is like the Mall Tactical Response Team replacing MSP Stop.

CNA will say I'm a nurse (Well Nurses do like good CNAs, but sadly your NOT a nurse)

LPN=Nurse 

RN=Nurse

Nurse Practitioner=Nurse

Everyone else is a wacker version of a fake nurse. The LPN/RN argument to me is like arguing if a Campus Police Officer is real police officer.


----------



## WarwickColin

Ok these people done gone and pissed me off.

Rule #1 of being a security *guard*: YOU ARE NOT A POLICE OFFICER.
I made guard bold because to call yourself an officer implies something official. Lame.

The 2 major mall companies are Simon, and General growth properties. Until recently, simon malls contracted to a company called Control Security. Now they are going to allied barton who suck MAJOR ass.

I worked as a security guard at the natick mall for a while and theres a few things I can interject here. I have no idea why there is a special response team. The biggest things we ever dealt with at the mall was small fires, heart attacks, hot women working at the cheese cake factory (oh so hot). Although we almost got in a brawl with some group home kids after one of them took a swing at a LEO.

I am first aid certified, but management wouldnt let me help a woman who broke her wrist when she fell down an escalator... As far as the handcuffs and OC goes, that really depends on the mall. Malls like Providence place use them every day, while solomon pond would use it maybe once every year or so.

Btw, we had this kid chris working with us back then... this kid left a mall parking ticket on a firetruck... holy shit.


----------



## Guest

I am NOT a police officer.

I am NOT a security guard.

I just got pissed off that some people were stereotyping the "response team" into the same category with other "regular" security guards who don't care and who don't do their jobs.

The response team that works at the malls that I shop at do a fantastic job. Hopefully they will someday make fine police officers.

That's it. Nothing more.


----------



## Big.G

I guess the only security guards that care and do their jobs are the one's on the response team... 

Syphilis, get a clue.


----------



## Guest

Sypher said:


> I am NOT a police officer.
> 
> I am NOT a security guard.
> 
> I just got pissed off that some people were stereotyping the "response team" into the same category with other "regular" security guards who don't care and who don't do their jobs.
> 
> The response team that works at the malls that I shop at do a fantastic job. Hopefully they will someday make fine police officers.
> 
> That's it. Nothing more.


A wanna-be security guard. I've seen it all now.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Here's another classic example of a thread that had just gotten silly.

I worked for a security company for four Sundays. The company was owned by a guy that I felt seemed a bit shady and in those four brief Sundays, he did almost everything he could to help him and NOT help me (pay, uniforms, hours) so I had quit the second Sunday but was talked into going back by a friend of mine, then quit again the fourth Sunday. Some, not all, of these companies will work the average guard, or Security Officer (I have no problem with that term) into the ground for little or no compensation or benefits.

That said, there are plenty of security people out there who are whackers just like, let's be honest, there are plenty of COPS who are total whackers. Like a previous post of mine, those guys who are almost always in uniform (even on days off) be it a real uniform or every possible article of clothing that screams, "I'm a COP!" and/or who takes the job so seriously that no one really wants to work with him for fear that Rambo will get them killed. Or the cop who is told by detectives on a stake out, "Stay out of this area for awhile, we're waiting on a robbery" yet who has a compulsion to wander into that area for reasons unknown. My Dad, a retired detective told me about this one. They guy had even been 'given a job' to keep him busy. "Watch this intersection in case the suspects come this way!" They thought if given something important to do, he'd stay there. NOPE! 30 years on the job and couldn't out think a street light.

Many people take security jobs for many reasons. I only feel that I'm glad they're out there to do that mundane job that has to get done. No, I"m not thrilled if/when a guard is trying to do my job for me but I'm tickled pink if he's near by in case an additional set of eyes, ears, hands, are needed, or if at some point I need a witness to say, "No, he didn't do such and such." or "Yes, he DID do such and such."

I've met the whole spectrum of security people, from the guard who brought the desk clerk at the hotel I worked at a cup of coffee from the restraunt and said it looked a little weak* to many dedicated, hard working intelligent people who just happened to be working security.

Whether trying to build a resume, finish a career, make a career or just something to bring in a paycheck, I DON'T CARE! Don't make my life a living hell and I'll work with you and show you respect and I'll try to return the favor of not making YOUR life a living hell.

Individuals are no good, professions (legitimate ones) are paychecks. I'll just pick on individuals should the need arise. Otherwise, I can't see the need.

*This is an absolutely true story. This guy worked for Excellon. The desk clerk has asked him if he would mind getting him a cup of coffee at the restaurant. The guard apparently went and saw that only one of the three spigots didn't have a coffee can over the handle (indicating that it WASN'T in the brewing process) so he took the coffee from that one, added cream and sugar and brought it back. That middle spigot is traditionally just HOT WATER and he just thought the coffee was weak. I kid you not, I saw this same guy a couple of years later and he was still working for the same company, but now he had stripes.


----------



## WarwickColin

LOL while we are on the topic of true stories, I was working overnight security at a certain hotel in milford MA where, I shit you not, the night manager thought he was the second coming of the messiah. He said that he was in a motorcycle accident and he was brought back to life just like Jesus when he too was 38. He said the Milton hospital miracle was for him and he said (get this), his mother and father were demons for the devil but he overcame their "evil plot" after they put him in a psych hospital.

I informed the hotel director who did nothing.
I observed him smoking the trees (no shocker huh?) and he did nothing.

One night he went on an enormous tirade about how people dont take him seriously and they are going to pay when he "saves the people of the world" and he makes his movie blah blah. He tweaked out on this little blonde girl and said we were "sent by the devil to stop him". 

Then when I completely raised my WTF flag to my company, they removed me from the site. 

My message to you...

JESUS WORKS AT THE SHERATON! REPENT FOR $126.00 A NIGHT!


----------



## csauce777

Sypher said:


> I am NOT a police officer.
> 
> I am NOT a security guard.
> 
> I just got pissed off that some people were stereotyping the "response team" into the same category with other "regular" security guards who don't care and who don't do their jobs.
> 
> The response team that works at the malls that I shop at do a fantastic job. Hopefully they will someday make fine police officers.
> 
> That's it. Nothing more.


Seriously...I have to call bullshit on this. Let me get this straight...you are not a cop, not a security guard, but simply a concerned citizen who is out to fight for the reputations of the under-utilized, under-respected, super-duper professional, security response teams...on a police message board no less?? Wow...


----------



## nirtallica

Sypher said:


> Judging from the idiotic posts on this thread, I have come to the following conclusion that you people are either:
> 
> 1. Not on the team
> 
> 2. Not worth being on the team
> 
> 3. Not even in the security profession
> 
> 4. Jealous
> 
> Don't rag on the team if you're not on the team, because that exposes your genetic deficiencies to everyone else on the board.


GAME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## Guest

resqjyw0 said:


> I guess the only security guards that care and do their jobs are the one's on the response team...
> 
> Syphilis, get a clue.


The truth stings you just a wee bit doesn't it, sweetie? Did you think of Syphilis all by yourself or did your mommy help you?

I have nothing more to say to you immature brats. Go back to milking the taxpayers for unnecessary construction details while you stand there next to a pothole with a coffee in one hand and a cell phone in the other. You obviously didn't get enough attention as children. I know the truth. Goodbye.


----------



## CTrain

Anyone want to play "Guess Sypher's Occupation"?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Sypher said:


> ...Go back to milking the taxpayers for unnecessary construction details while you stand there next to a pothole with a coffee in one hand and a cell phone in the other.


Sorry Syph, your not going to come here and insult our members and toss bombs at the police profession. Plenty of that going around in the media.
There are plenty of anti-cop forums out there, please feel free to join one and bash detail cops, you will have plenty of company.
But your not going to do that here.


Sypher said:


> I know the truth. Goodbye.


So do I, your now the newest ex-member of Masscops.Com. Beat it dink.


----------



## Tuna

Ah yes, short posts with lots of stupid shit to say as opposed to extra long posts with lots of stupid shit to say. Do you think that this sypher maggot is the alter ego to GH ? I don't know just a thought. And as always, *Entertaining*


----------



## Kilvinsky

WarwickColin said:


> LOL while we are on the topic of true stories, I was working overnight security at a certain hotel in milford MA where, I shit you not, the night manager thought he was the second coming of the messiah. He said that he was in a motorcycle accident and he was brought back to life just like Jesus when he too was 38. He said the Milton hospital miracle was for him and he said (get this), his mother and father were demons for the devil but he overcame their "evil plot" after they put him in a psych hospital.
> 
> I informed the hotel director who did nothing.
> I observed him smoking the trees (no shocker huh?) and he did nothing.
> 
> One night he went on an enormous tirade about how people dont take him seriously and they are going to pay when he "saves the people of the world" and he makes his movie blah blah. He tweaked out on this little blonde girl and said we were "sent by the devil to stop him".
> 
> Then when I completely raised my WTF flag to my company, they removed me from the site.
> 
> My message to you...
> 
> JESUS WORKS AT THE SHERATON! REPENT FOR $126.00 A NIGHT!


:L: Time for a pilgrimage! Do they still offer Sunday Brunch? Can you say, PRAYER SERVICE with a side of bacon?



Kilvinsky said:


> *This is an absolutely true story. This guy worked for Excellon. The desk clerk has asked him if he would mind getting him a cup of coffee at the restaurant. The guard apparently went and saw that only one of the three spigots didn't have a coffee can over the handle (indicating that it WASN'T in the brewing process) so he took the coffee from that one, added cream and sugar and brought it back. That middle spigot is traditionally just HOT WATER and he just thought the coffee was weak. I kid you not, I saw this same guy a couple of years later and he was still working for the same company, but now he had stripes.


There is always that possibility that this guy was giving a sort of 'finger' to the clerk by purposely bringing him the hot water. "Make ME get you coffee, eh?" But honestly, as much as I wanted to believe it was this, I had worked with the guy long enough to know he was just a dope. I was a teenager working housekeeping part time and met all the guards.

Some were great guys (they often got pulled for more important sites) some were brain damaged dufusses. One night I was looking for the guard to broom a bunch of kids drinking in the back lot just so none of my people would have to clean up broken glass the next day. Hey, they were MY age and I was doing the same thing, but....

When I did find the guard, he had already found the kids and was on his second or third beer. THANKS LOADS, JACKASS! I politely asked if they could use the dumpster to get rid of the bottles and not the lot itself.

I have dozens of stories about the goofballs and very few about the good ones, which in itself speaks volumes.

*TUNA*, is this too long for you? LOL


----------



## Tuna

Kilvinsky said:


> :L: *TUNA*, is this too long for you? LOL


No, just right. The real long posts mess with my attention span.


----------



## BigBobo

All I have to say is I did the mall security thing and the guys who are the security supervisors are the f'ing worst. talk about a wanna be. One of my old bosses kept a handcuff holder on his belt that he kept his cell phone in it, one time I saw him with bite size milky ways in it. On the other hand some of the guys where pretty good and knew how to deal with the general public other than constant screaming


----------



## dcs2244

KozmoKramer said:


> So do I, your now the newest ex-member of Masscops.Com. Beat it dink.


Koz, I believe the proper exhortation would be "Put an egg in your shoe, dink".

Too, though, I think you went a bit far banning SOT...


----------



## HELPMe

WarwickColin said:


> LOL while we are on the topic of true stories, I was working overnight security at a certain hotel in milford MA where, I shit you not, the night manager thought he was the second coming of the messiah. He said that he was in a motorcycle accident and he was brought back to life just like Jesus when he too was 38. He said the Milton hospital miracle was for him and he said (get this), his mother and father were demons for the devil but he overcame their "evil plot" after they put him in a psych hospital.
> 
> I informed the hotel director who did nothing.
> I observed him smoking the trees (no shocker huh?) and he did nothing.
> 
> One night he went on an enormous tirade about how people dont take him seriously and they are going to pay when he "saves the people of the world" and he makes his movie blah blah. He tweaked out on this little blonde girl and said we were "sent by the devil to stop him".
> 
> Then when I completely raised my WTF flag to my company, they removed me from the site.
> 
> My message to you...
> 
> JESUS WORKS AT THE SHERATON! REPENT FOR $126.00 A NIGHT!


HAHA That place is a dump. I would wrather pay the 89 bucks at la quinta inn.


----------



## KozmoKramer

dcs2244 said:


> Too, though, I think you went a bit far banning SOT...


My brother, there is still hope for the Widow's Son... 
It would have taken an act of Congress to ban the Sotski, AKA Mr. Firepower.. He simply stopped coming by... I wish he hadn't.


----------

